# Sick of Fantasy?



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else was sick of fantasy yet? As a 40k fan, its a bit much having pretty much every single thing from GW being fantasy, fantasy, fantasy right now... Anyone else fed up with it and wishing they'd get back to some 40k already?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm sure fantasy players feel exactly the same way about 40k.

let them have there couple of months, after that nobody will give a shit as normal and everybody can go back to (wrongly) saying LOTR dominates everything GW does, because they put 1 or 2 pages in there magazine or release 1 brand new model in a sea of fantasy and 40k models.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

well in fairness they just gettin the new rules let them have the attention for awhile cos the last two things were spearhead and the blood angels codex so we had our turn i guess lol


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, WFB overload for me... went to a gaming evening tonight and I not only took, but even played 40k OMG!!! Obviously I still took some WFB just in case


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Around the Stores (s for plural) never have a WFB game but once in a blue moon.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's pretty arrogant to expect GW to fawn to your specific needs, and Fantasy players rightly deserve to have some attention.. let alone the fact that GW has to maintain both systems so interest for their models continues, which equates to sales.

Fantasy deserves to have time devoted to it as much as 40K does...end of story.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

best get used to it, this isnt a new army book its the rule set so it will dominate for the rest of the year for the most part.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

We had like a year run for 40k so I don't see why you are pissed off about this. You are aware GW makes other games right? They tend to want to make some money off them.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Let the game have it's day. I'm sure they've done this with every new ed. of both games and LotR. I don't think GW would be a strong and popular as it is without supporting both its main systems. I've played both and although I gave up fantasy awhile ago to consintrate on 40k I still like the game and try to pay attention to what's going on with it. Remember GW started with Fantasy Role-playing games which paved the way for WHFB & 40K, you should know and respect the roots of the games you play.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope ... I disagree ... I have never played fantasy, and will not do it. *sulks cause wife said no more spending* I only want 40K. You say they have to have a little bit of sunshine on their models ... I say " I reject your reality and substitute my own."


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

It could be worse it could be LoTR.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

In your reality they aren’t coming out with new 40k shit for some time either.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It's pretty selfish to want 40K to keep getting the attention its been receiving for the past 6 or so months. Fantasy has been kept largely on the sidelines up until now, so let people that play it enjoy their time in the sun.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Just wondering if anyone else was sick of fantasy yet? As a 40k fan, its a bit much having pretty much every single thing from GW being fantasy, fantasy, fantasy right now... Anyone else fed up with it and wishing they'd get back to some 40k already?


Because the company exists for your gratification.....I'm sorry but maybe the fantasy players want to have some new content, it's only been almost nothing but 40k for what, a year now? Your post and maturity annoy me.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't play fantasy but I don't have a problem with them getting some attention. Soon it will be back to 40K so just hang in there for a few more months. It could be a lot worse and be all LOTR all the time.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

NagashKhemmler said:


> Because the company exists for your gratification.....I'm sorry but maybe the fantasy players want to have some new content, it's only been almost nothing but 40k for what, a year now? Your post and maturity annoy me.


"Your post and maturity annoy me" as well. Despite the "immaturity" of the first post, there is no need to be so abrasive in your response, as many here have been doing. 

All that anyone needed to say is "WH40K has been given much more attention than WHFB in recent months (such as Spearhead and the BA codex) and now it's time for WHFB fans to have some of the spotlight."

No need to be so hostile people, that's the exact reason I steer away from other 40k forums. I stay on Heresy because it's so much more community-oriented and I've found people to be more altruistic. Let's keep it that way please.


----------



## Arvelen (Feb 23, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Just wondering if anyone else was sick of fantasy yet? As a 40k fan, its a bit much having pretty much every single thing from GW being fantasy, fantasy, fantasy right now... Anyone else fed up with it and wishing they'd get back to some 40k already?


Funny, about 2 months ago I was feeling the same way about 40k. Interesting how the tables turn, hmmm? Pick both games up and you'll be happier! :biggrin:



Warlock in Training said:


> Around the Stores (s for plural) never have a WFB game but once in a blue moon.


This holds true for me. I've had my Dwarf army for 6 months now and I've only ever seen one other FB army in the store... Not being played, of course.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Last issue was the first in a year that I didn't buy. No 40k=no money for you GW.
On a related note, is that events calendar at the back just there to make up the page count? I don't see the point in printing a list of events that you could easily look up online or in your local hobby shop.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

alls fair is fair as they just had new rules and with Daemons coming out too they might have some lime light for a few months befroe something like Dark Eldar come out.
I'm mnore pissed with WD as there where NO non-Fantasy articales in the entire last isssue. And as i'm not a fantasy play that really pissed me off.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

jaws900 said:


> alls fair is fair as they just had new rules and with Daemons coming out too they might have some lime light for a few months befroe something like Dark Eldar come out.
> I'm mnore pissed with WD as there where NO non-Fantasy articales in the entire last isssue. And as i'm not a fantasy play that really pissed me off.


Its fair enough that WHF is getting a lot of attentions, this is a new rule book after all. But I agree that pretty much a whole WD issue was dedicated to it was a little irritating. 

Still never mind it will be back to the normal in the next few months


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not really complaining that Fantasy is getting some time it rightly deserves... just saying, its getting far too much time and its a complete overload for alot of people. 

GW have to remember that they have just as many, if not more 40k fans then they do fantasy, so its not entirely fair to bombard them with 24/7 fantasy like thy have been doing for the last few weeks, and making the latest WD (not that anyone reads it anymore) compeltely fantasy.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I'm not really complaining that Fantasy is getting some time it rightly deserves... just saying, its getting far too much time and its a complete overload for alot of people.
> 
> GW have to remember that they have just as many, if not more 40k fans then they do fantasy, so its not entirely fair to bombard them with 24/7 fantasy like thy have been doing for the last few weeks, and making the latest WD (not that anyone reads it anymore) compeltely fantasy.


Are you actually serious? It's hard to pick up on sarcasm in the written form.

Aramoro


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't care much at all about the release of new Fantasy Rules. But I feel like most people here "Let them have their day". We've had plenty of 40k lately and I have more than enough of things to build and paint anyway (lagging behind as usual). 

On the other hand I like it when they release new plastic kits to WHF. It always tickles my imagination to try and look for pieces to use or conversions to make for 40k. So bring on the plastic!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I'm not really complaining that Fantasy is getting some time it rightly deserves... just saying, its getting far too much time and its a complete overload for alot of people.
> 
> GW have to remember that they have just as many, if not more 40k fans then they do fantasy, so its not entirely fair to bombard them with 24/7 fantasy like thy have been doing for the last few weeks, and making the latest WD (not that anyone reads it anymore) compeltely fantasy.


Seriously man, do you live in the real world? Lets recap some basic facts;

1-GW is a business company, it's not there for your enjoyment or anything like that.
2-White Dwarf is an advertising rag that YOU PAY FOR, this is a serious win on GW's part. Most companies pay for airtime or pages/space to advertise, GW makes YOU PAY THEM as they advertise.
3-They want to sell fantasy, I'm getting a feeling that the dudes high up are pushing for an increase in fantasy sales across the board with this new edition. So the lower down staff are just doing their job in ramming it down your throat all the time.

If you don't like that, tough. Seriously, what 40k articles can they deliver that you can't find something of similar quality on the internet?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

R3con said:


> It could be worse it could be LoTR.


not likely, they don't like to advertise decent games unless they have to.
(despite people thinking its all WD has in it)


morfangdakka said:


> It could be a lot worse and be all LOTR all the time.


strange, I thought the number one complaint of WD is that it was nothing but LOTR?, thats all you hear all the twats whine about, that white dwarf has no 40k or fantasy articles, not even 1 in any WD, and every single page is lotr?

heck I almost expected people to moan about this issue being full of LOTR and having no fantasy in it at all because people are truly that pathetic.

I wait for the day it is like that, might be worth the money then.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You know.. actually after having been in teh store today and chatting with the manager.... I think I got coverted to liking fantasy...


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Mainly collect 40k but have a soft spot for fantasy so for me its win win win....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I collect Fantasy and 40k, but honestly I went to my GW weekend before last and one out of ooh, nine or ten people played Fantasy. And one was a fat old bald sweaty dude. Not nice.

Midnight


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> not likely, they don't like to advertise decent games unless they have to.
> (despite people thinking its all WD has in it)
> 
> strange, I thought the number one complaint of WD is that it was nothing but LOTR?, thats all you hear all the twats whine about, that white dwarf has no 40k or fantasy articles, not even 1 in any WD, and every single page is lotr?
> ...


I agree with Stella, LoTR and WoTR are actually really fun games. I actually beleieve that GW should put a bit more about them in WD, but they dont and as Stella said, people still moan about it being LoTR dominated when that is as far away from the truth as you can possibly get.

When 40k got a new core rulebook a bet a lot of fantasy players were thinking the same thing, "Oh why is 40k getting all the love, oh all 40k all the time why can't they make me happy" So please, stop complaing about who gets more in WD, its just an advertisement that you have to pay for.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

No matter what GW do they tend to over do it and then let it die. They have no sense of subtlty 

I was 1st a fantasy player and I love the setting, and to be honest I think 40k gets far to much stuff, or at least SMs get far to much coverage. 

It would be nicer if the coverage of all the races in all games was alot more even, when did eldar or tau get decent coverage, and when did Lizardmen or Dwarves (even chaos dwarves) get decent coverage. I'm sick of the only coverage on SM and empire


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hear Hear! Honestly, they bring out 'How to Paint Citadel Miniatures'. Then they bring out 'How to paint Space Marines'. Last time I looked, SM were Citadel Miniatures. And just if a £15 book wasn't enough Space Marines, then we get a _two-part article_ of exactly the same name in WD. WTF GW?!?!

Midnight


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah they brought out 'How to Paint Space Marines' cause its GWs staple army and they know they will make money off of it. How many 12 year olds do see playing Necrons or Eldar? Obviously they're gonna feature them in WD but thats only a 2 part article about it, now if it was 2 whole issues teaching you how to paint them then it would be a different story but for now I just say chill out. There's a painting article in every WD ive bought and they do vary them, not all of the Magazine is dedicated to Space Marines.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

One way to not be pissed off at White Dwarf's content is to just not buy White Dwarf. It sucks anyway.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> One way to not be pissed off at White Dwarf's content is to just not buy White Dwarf. It sucks anyway.


Or better yet, been able to read WD after someone else has paid for it...it's a win-win, albeit a hollow one because the book is crap:biggrin:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

"In the grim darkness of WD there is no win. There is only fail, boredom, disappointment and anger." 
Wait a sec. I'm sure that's not how they wanted that tagline to sound.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I only buy the ones with something interesting in, before reading it through in 5-10 minutes and regretting that I could have done so much more with £5.

Midnight


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

That's why I read the open copy in store, then wait for auctions as our store has a lot of them left over when it comes to that and you can buy the old ones for $2 or you get one free with every auction you win.

Regarding the topic, I disagree 40k fabs who are complaining - learn to shut up and deal with it as 40k is the main thing in WD (not that I know why you buy WD), Jervis issues seem to be mostly on Orks or SM and then the battle report is alot of the time 40k as the past 6 months or more have been 40k I think it's a nice change as I play both systems it's good!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Agreed. As one of the idiots who have been tricked into playing both systems I think it's about time fantasy got some love as it had recently become too stale and so ridden with restrictions that it was crumbling under it's own weight. 

And anyone who walks out of their basement at least every month or so would see that GW is constricting us with 40k hype, spam, releases and comercialisation. Considering how much we hear "BUY MORE SPESS MUHREENS!!" it's only fair if fantasy got promoted as sliced bread for the rest of the year. Though it won't. 
So why complain? After all, who cares about GW's advertising tendencies? If that concerns people more than actual gameplay I think you should find something important to do....


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Worrior Preest sez you's a servant o' Kayoss!

I don't mind that Fantasy has the spotlight (for now). 40k still seems to be GW's mainstay.


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

Only reason I'm "sick" of Fantasy is the lack of new army book information. I'm new to 40k and GWS in general and I enjoy all the rumors circulating around updated armies, leaks turning out to be true, new models unveiled, etc. Been watching forums for this reason since the late/legitimate rumor-milling of the new IG book. It's exciting even for armies I don't play. So I'm dying to know who is getting updated first and how. New units? New models? "OMG THEY RUINED MY ARMY!!", "OMG OVERPOWERED!", "OMG THAT'S SO COOL!!".


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Rotpar said:


> Only reason I'm "sick" of Fantasy is the lack of new army book information. I'm new to 40k and GWS in general and I enjoy all the rumors circulating around updated armies, leaks turning out to be true, new models unveiled, etc. Been watching forums for this reason since the late/legitimate rumor-milling of the new IG book. It's exciting even for armies I don't play. So I'm dying to know who is getting updated first and how. New units? New models? "OMG THEY RUINED MY ARMY!!", "OMG OVERPOWERED!", "OMG THAT'S SO COOL!!".


If you're looking for information, well, just take a look at some of the hints dropped. I for one am looking forward to the 'Steel Giants' Dark Elves are supposed to get.

And besides, everyone knows Tomb Kings are due for a new book.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Personally I don't hate either system too much. Just some aspects need to be redone but we know how GW works.


----------

